# I have completed!!



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this took me a long time to complete, from christmas from a couple days ago :lol: never got to post it then because i always for got. any ways my art is mostly based either betta's or video games :roll: this was made for my father, the person is named "Ghost" (obviously) from modern wafare2 (MW2) am kinda happy how it came out, even though i did no back ground, any ways here it is:


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! I don't play modern warfare (my sister does though) but that is amazing!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome work!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks


----------

